# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Vĩnh Long tự túc?

## konica

Bọn mình đang dự định đi du lịch Vĩnh Long. Bạn nào có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Vĩnh Long tự túc* chia sẻ với bọn mình nhé! Cám ơn nhiều!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Vĩnh Long tự túc*:

*- Về đi lại:*

Điểm xuất phát là Sài Gòn . Các bạn ở tỉnh khác chịu khó tham khảo thông tin thêm ở các bến xe khách. Nếu đi tàu lửa hay máy bay, bạn cũng phải dùng Sài Gòn làm điểm trung chuyển.

Bằng phương tiện công cộng

Bạn có thể mua vé tuyến xe Sài Gòn – Vĩnh Long ở bến xe miền Tây, liên hệ đặt vé ở các hãng xe chất lượng cao như Mai Linh, Phương Trang… Giá vé từ 90.000 – 150.000 tùy hãng. Thời gian di chuyển mất khoảng 2-3 h.
Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể mua tour 1-2 ngày của các công ty du lịch với mức giá từ 280.000 – 350.000 đồng/người (bao gồm xe, ăn, vé vào khu tham quan).

Bằng phương tiện cá nhân

Vĩnh Long cách Sài Gòn Từ TP.HCM 137km, quãng đường khá thích hợp chp một chuyến phượt cuối tuần hay dịp lễ. Có nhiều hướng xuất phát từ Sài Gòn đi Vĩnh Long, song được nhiều phượt thủ lựa chọn nhất là từ vòng xoay Phú Lâm và cao tốc Trung Lương (đến ngã ba Trung Lương thì đi qua cầu Rạch Miễu đi Tiền Giang - Bến Tre; qua cầu Mỹ Thuận đi Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long.

*- Về chỗ ở:*

Có 3 phương án để qua đêm ở Vĩnh Long là cắm trại, ngủ nhờ nhà dân và thuê phòng. Mỗi phương án đều có ưu khuyết và tùy vào sở thích, số lượng người, độ tuổi… để quyết định.

Nếu chọn thuê phòng, để thuận tiện tham quan, nên chọn các khách sạn trên các tuyến đường trung tâm của thành phố Vĩnh Long như 3/2, Trưng Nữ Vương, Lê Lợi, Nguyễn Thị Út, Hưng Đạo Vương, ... Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể chọn đặt phòng ở những khách sạn ổn với dân du lịch bụi như khách sạn Thái Bình, nhà khách Thanh Bình, nhà nghỉ Bình Lư... Lưu ý đặt phòng trước khi đến.

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

*Cầu Mỹ Thuận*

Với tổng chiều dài 1.535m, cầu Mỹ Thuận là cây cầu dây văng lớn nhất Việt Nam. Không chỉ đem lại những giá trị thiết yếu về mặt giao thông và kinh tế, cầu Mỹ Thuận còn đáp ứng lòng mong mỏi và hy vọng từ bao đời của người dân vùng đồng bằng sông Cửu Long. Bên cạnh đó, cầu Mỹ Thuận còn là công trình xây dựng có giá trị kiến trúc nổi bật, mang một nét tuyệt vời về giá trị thẩm mỹ, thu hút rất nhiều khách du lịch từ mọi miền đất nước.
Vị trí: cầu bắc qua sông Tiền, nối hai tỉnh Vĩnh Long và Tiền Giang.
Đặc điểm: Đây là cây cầu dây văng lớn nhất Việt Nam.

*Văn Thánh Miếu*

Văn thánh miếu, một trong những văn miếu hiếm hoi của đồng bằng sông Cửu Long đươc xây dựng từ năm 1864, thờ Khổng Tử. Nơi đây còn có 3 ngôi chùa được xếp vào nhóm du lịch tín ngưỡng của các du khách thích chiêm bái và vãn cảnh là chùa cổ Long An (chùa Đồng Đế) được xây dựng hơn hai thập kỷ trước. chùa Tiên Châu với bộ giàn trò bằng gỗ quý, tượng Phật Di Đà bằng đất sét lớn.

Vị trí: Khu di tích nằm ở phường 4 thị xã Vĩnh Long, cạnh sông Tiền Giang.
Đặc điểm: Văn Miếu là điểm son của đất Vĩnh Long - xứ sở địa linh nhân kiệt.

*Chùa Tiên Châu*

Vị trí:chùa  nằm trên cù lao An Bình thuộc xã An Bình, huyện Long Hồ, đối diện với thị xã Vĩnh Long, bên kia bờ sông Cổ Chiên.
Đặc điểm: Chùa Tiên Châu do Hoà thượng Đức Hội lập vào khoảng thế kỷ 19 trên một khu đất rộng, thoáng mát. chùa còn có tên là chùa Di - Đà hay Tô Châu.

*Cù Lao An Bình và Bình Hòa Phước*

Du lịch sinh thái của Tiền Giang gắn với hai cái tên nổi bật là trang trại Vinh Sang và cù lao An Bình. Điểm chung của hai địa danh này là bạn sẽ có dịp “hóa thân” thành nông dân tham gia be mương tát cá, thưởng thức những món ăn đặc trưng sông nước, nghe đờn ca tài tử, thả mình trên võng ngủ một giấc thật sâu trong cái yên bình của vùng quê. Bên cạnh đó, nếu đến vào mùa hè, bạn sẽ được tự do khám phá hàng loạt trái cây ngon trong vườn.

Được trang bị và đầu tư kỹ hơn, nên kiến trúc hạ tầng của trang trại Vinh Sang tốt hơn, cũng như có nhiều loại hình để bạn vui chơi, thư giãn hơn như cưỡi đà điểu, câu cá sấu, chèo thuyền, giăng lưới… Trong khi đó, cù lao An Bình lại “chiều”  du khách với không gian làng quê đúng nghĩa cùng vài điểm nhấn thú vị là vườn cảnh Bonsai của ông Sáu Giáo với hàng trăm loại cây cảnh; nhà sàn ông Mười Ðầy, ngôi nhà sàn cất bằng gỗ trên rạch Ninh Hoà; nhà ông Hai Hoàng được xây cất theo kiến trúc Pháp...

Vị trí: Cù Lao An Bình và Bình Hòa Phước nổi giữa sông Tiền, đối diện với thị xã Vĩnh Long, Cù Lao gồm bốn xã: An Bình, Bình Hoà Phước, Hoà Ninh và Ðồng Phú, thuộc huyện Long Hồ, tỉnh Vĩnh Long 
Đặc điểm: cù lao rộng khoảng 60km2, đất đai màu mỡ và trù phú, nước ngọt quanh năm, dân cư trồng nhiều cây ăn trái như: chôm chôm, xoài, nhãn, sầu riêng, sapôchê...

Đang mùa chôm chôm, du khách nườm nượp kéo về cù lao An Bình, vào vườn ăn chôm chôm. Ai vào trễ ăn chôm chôm xanh ráng chịu. Ăn no bụng thôi nhé, không được xách về.
Rồi đi qua khu du lịch Vinh Sang, vào đúng ngày cuối tuần, du khách nô nức, đông vui khiếp. Mà đông thì xô bồ và phục vụ chạy toé khói.

Con đường từ Vinh Sang đến bờ mương phục vụ "tát mương bắt cá" vô cùng đẹp. Một bên là nhà. Một bên là bờ kênh, con kênh xanh xanh, có vài con thuyền neo đậu trước nhà, cây trái dọc theo lối đi. Hàng rào nhà là những dàn dâm bụt, đinh lăng, chè tàu... xanh mướt. Đúng là nhà vườn có khác.

Bên cạnh các loại hình du lịch này, Tiền Giang cũng thu hút du khách với hành trình len lỏi trong những con rạch bé xíu trên những con thuyền bé không kém; những buổi tắm sông thú vị, ghé thăm sưởng sản xuất kẹo dừa, tham quan làng ghề làm gốm đỏ..

*Đặc sản Vĩnh Long*

Ngoài hàng loạt loại trái cây, những món bạn không nên bỏ qua ở đây là tôm càng xanh, bánh tráng nem, cá cháy, trái thanh trà…

*Địa chỉ ăn bỏ túi:*

Về vấn đề ăn uống thì khỏi phải lo. Bạn cứ ghé mấy quán này, đảm bảo đúng tiêu chí ngon - bổ - rẻ. 
- Bánh xèo: Gần ngã ba Chiều Tím.
- Cơm trưa: Quán Tân Tân, nằm trên đường Trưng Vương (gần bờ sông, bên hông bệnh viện cũ). Đặc biệt món cá Trèn chiên giòn. Quán Tài Có, quán Chí Thành (phường 2).
- Khu du lịch vườn bên Cồn, ăn cá tai tượng chiên xù tuyệt cú mèo.
- Quán "Chiều Chiều" đi đường 1 chiều, qua Cầu Cái Cá 200m quẹo trái vô ngõ 50 m, quán bên trái. Phá lấu lòng heo, bắp bò, nước dùng là nước cơm mẻ, ngon tuyệt vời luôn. Nhất là với dân nhậu.
- Phở Sài Gòn, đường Phạm Thái Bường, qua cầu >40 m quẹo phải vô 30m bên phải.
- Nhà hàng Thiên Tân (đường Phạm Thái Bường, gần đài Truyền hình Vĩnh Long). Với các món: đậu hủ sữa, bông bí chiên, veo giả cầy, chuột quay lu, lẩu nấm...
- Lẩu gà nòi: kế bên sân vận động.- Đường Phạm Thái Bường (phường 4) có quán Duy Tân, Phố Biển... và vô số các quán nhậu khác (các bác cứ vào thoải mái, không bị chặt chém đâu).
Cơm:
- quán Nguyễn Thành (nhà thấy Thành) bên hông trường Lê Văn Lương ăn ngon lắm, rẻ, khoảng 15 - 20k/1 dĩa.
- Cơm An Bình (cũ) đối diện phòng khám Loan Trâm ăn cũng ngon lắm.
- quán cơm 12 ở phường 1, gần cầu Thiềng Đức, rất ngon, thịt nướng vừa ăn (chỉ bán buổi sáng).
Nhậu:
- Hội quán Sài Gòn thì đồ ăn cực ngon + rẻ.
- quán lẩu dê Phương Nam ở phường 8, quán thịt chó ở ngã 3 Chiều Tím, hoặc thịt thỏ trên đường Phó Cơ Điều, lẩu gà nòi ở phường 2 (đường sân vận động đó - vô bên trong luôn, không phải Lê Bình gì đó nha)

*Lưu ý:*Bạn có thể đến Vĩnh Long bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm nhưng mùa hè với những vườn trái cây sai quả là lý thú nhất.



Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Vĩnh Long click vào *du lịch Vĩnh Long* - *du lich Vinh Long*

Chúc các bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## yeudulich123

các điểm tham quan:
Vị trí: Cầu bắc qua sông Tiền, nối hai tỉnh Vĩnh Long và Tiền Giang.
Đặc điểm: Đây là cây cầu dây văng lớn nhất Việt Nam.

Vị trí: Khu di tích nằm ở phường 4 thị xã Vĩnh Long, cạnh sông Tiền Giang.
Đặc điểm: Văn Miếu là điểm son của đất Vĩnh Long - xứ sở địa linh nhân kiệt.

Con  đường đến với khu du lịch sinh thái – trang trại Vinh Sang khá vất vả.  Bạn đến bến phà qua cù lao An Bình sẽ được nhiều người mời gọi đi đò  máy. Tuy nhiên con đường đến với Vinh Sang ít tốn kém nhất là qua phà An  Bình, đi xe ôm.

Homestay  Út Trinh tọa lạc tại ấp Hòa Quý, xã Hòa Ninh, huyện Long Hồ, tỉnh Vĩnh  Long (cù lao An Bình). Tuy mới đưa vào hoạt động vài năm trở lại đây  nhưng homestay này đã thu hút lượng lớn khách trong và ngoài nước đến  thăm. Đến với homestay Út Trinh, du khách có cơ hội khám phá, hòa mình  vào đời sống sinh hoạt của cư dân vùng sông nước Cửu Long – nơi được  biết đến như là vựa lúa miền Nam, xứ sở cây lành trái ngọt.

KDL Mai  Vàng Cửu Long” thuộc ấp Phước Định 1, xã Bình Hòa Phước, Huyện Long Hồ -  (cách trung tâm TP. Vĩnh Long khoảng 3.km) tọa lạc bên bờ sông Cổ Chiên  hiền hòa, một vùng quê miệt vườn 4 mùa cây trái sum xuê, sông nước hữu  tình – Là nơi Du khách trong và ngoài nước có thể tham quan, vui chơi,  nghỉ ngơi – thư giãn sau những ngày làm việc mệt nhọc. Đặc biệt, rất lý  tưởng cho hoạt động cắm trại – dã ngoại.

Vĩnh Long có rất nhiều khu du lịch sinh thái, bạn có thể đến và tự chọn cho mình các dịch vụ phù hợp.
bên cạnh đó, Vĩnh Long cũng có rất nhiếu ngôi chùa đẹp, cổ: chùa vũng liêm, xã trung thành; chùa pháp hải, chùa giác thiên, phường 4, trung tâm thị xã; chùa tiên châu nằm trên cù lao an bình; nhà thờ chánh tòa nằm ngay thị xã...

các khách sạn giá rẻ: an bình,ngọc trang, tài nguyên, xuân hương, cửu long...

ăn uống:
Bánh xèo: Gần ngã ba Chiều Tím. 

- Cơm Trưa: Quán Tân Tân , nằm  trên đường Trưng Vương (gần bờ sông, bên hông bệnh viện cũ). Đặc biệt  món cá Trèn chiên giòn. Quán Tài Có, quán Chí Thành (phường 2) 

- Khu du lịch vườn bên Cồn, ăn cá tai tượng chiên xù tuyệt cú mèo. 

-  Quán " Chiều Chiều" Đi đường 1 chiều, qua Cầu Cái Cá ~ 200m quẹo trái  vô ngõ~ 50 m, quán bên trái - Lấu lòng heo, bắp bò, nước dùng là nước  cơm mẻ, ngon tuyệt vời luôn-Nhất là với dân nhậu 

- Phở Sài Gòn , đường Phạm Thái Bường, qua cầu >40 m quẹo phải vô 30m bên phải. 

-  Nhà hàng Thiên Tân (Đùơng Phạm Thái Bường,gần đài Truyền hình Vĩnh  Long). Với các món : đậu hủ sữa, bông bí chiên, veo giả cầy, chuột quay  lu, lẩu nấm...

- Lẩu gà nòi : kế bên sân vận động.

- đường  Phạm Thái Bường (Phường 4) có Quán Duy Tân, Phố Biển.... và vô số các  quán nhậu khác (các Bác cứ vào thoải mái, ko bị chặt chém đâu...) 

*Cơm:*

quán Nguyễn Thành ( nhà thấy Thành) bên hông trường Lê Văn Lương ăn ngon lắm, mà hơi rẽ, khoãng 15-20K 1 dĩa
cơm An Bình (cũ) đối diện phòng khám Loan Trâm ăn cũng ngon lắm.

tiệm cắt toc ĐẠI TÚ TI hem, đối diện xéo xéo là quán cơm ó, 15k dĩa, gà thì 17k, ngon.

quán cơm 12 ở F1 gần cầu Thiềng Đức. rất ngon. thịt nướng vừa phải . chỉ bán buổi sáng

mọi thông tin cần tư vấn về các điểm tham quan, giá vé; bạn có thể liên hệ theo số điện thoại:
hotline 0909.581.762 YẾN LINH
Chat: fiditour.touronline14
email: yenlinh@fiditour.com

----------


## hangnt

Vĩnh Long cách Sài Gòn Từ TP.HCM 137km, quãng đường khá thích hợp cho một chuyến phượt cuối tuần hay dịp lễ. Có nhiều hướng xuất phát từ Sài Gòn đi Vĩnh Long, song được nhiều phượt thủ lựa chọn nhất là từ vòng xoay Phú Lâm và cao tốc Trung Lương (đến ngã ba Trung Lương thì đi qua cầu Rạch Miễu đi Tiền Giang - Bến Tre; qua cầu Mỹ Thuận đi Tiền Giang - Vĩnh Long.

Vĩnh Long đón du khách với vẻ hoành tráng và thơ mộng của cây Mỹ Thuận, những vườn trái cây sai quả, sông Tiền hiền hòa, những ngôi chùa cổ kính, thâm nghiêm.


*Di Chuyển*

Phần di chuyển này mình chỉ nói từ điểm bắt đầu là Sài Gòn sau đó sẽ đi các tỉnh, các bạn ở nơi khác thì chịu khó tham khảo thêm.

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Vĩnh Long như: 

*Xe PHƯƠNG TRANG* Sài Gòn:  272 Đề Thám, quận 1. ĐT: (08) 38375570

Vĩnh Long: bến xe Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 387.9777, bến xe Bình Minh (bờ phà Cần Thơ) điện thoại (070) 374.2999.


*Xe MAI LINH* Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Vĩnh Long: Bến xe Vĩnh Long, 1E Đinh Tiên Hoàng, ĐT (070)3878878.

*Xe PHÚ VĨNH LONG* Chạy tuyến:  Sài Gòn - Vĩnh Long, Sài Gòn - Bình Minh Trà Ôn, Sài Gòn - Sa Đéc, Sài Gòn - Cao Lãnh. Xe 15 chỗ. Xuất bến tại Sài Gòn từ 4h30 đến 19h30 mỗi giờ chạy một xe. Ngoài ra xe sẽ chạy đột xuất nếu đủ 15 ghế.

Sài Gòn: 572 đường 3/2-P14-Q10 (ngã tư 3/2 Ngô Quyền). Điện thoại (08)3866.0378 - 3866.0789 - 3868.6035 - 3868.6036. 

Vĩnh Long: 09 Nguyễn Huệ-P8-Vĩnh Long. Điện thoại (070) 383.4444 - 383.6666 - 3.888888. 

Bình Minh Trà Ôn: 435 Thuận Thới-Bình Minh-Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 375.0299 - 375.0277 và 69 Khu 10B-Thị trấn Trà Ôn-Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 377.4020 - 377.4022. 

Sa Đéc: 56A Lê Thánh Tôn - P2 điện thoại (067) 386.7222 - 377.2999. 

Cao Lãnh: 52 Quốc lộ 30-P.Mỹ Phú điện thoại (067)387.4747 - 387.9797 và 136 Hùng Vương-P2 điện thoại (067) 387.7678.

*Lưu Trú*

_Khu vực trung tâm Vĩnh Long gồm các tuyến đường sau, các bạn căn cứ vào đó để thuê khách sạn tiện cho việc di chuyển nhé: 3/2, Trưng Nữ Vương, Lê Lợi, Nguyễn Thị Út, Hưng Đạo Vương, ..._

*Khách sạn Cửu Long ***
Địa chỉ: 1 Đường 1 tháng 5, P.1, Tp. Vĩnh Long 
Điện thoại: 3823 656/ 3822 494 Fax: 3823 848   

*Khách sạn Trường An ***
Địa chỉ: Quốc lộ 1A, xã Tân Ngãi, Tp. Vĩnh Long 
Điện thoại: 3823 161 / 3822 630 Fax: 3815 240

*Khách sạn An Bình **
Địa chỉ: 3 Hoàng Thái Hiếu, P.1, Tp. Vĩnh Long 
Điện thoại: 3823 190 Fax: 3822 231   

*Khách sạn Thái Bình*
Địa chỉ: 190 Lê Thái Tổ, Tp. Vĩnh Long 
Điện thoại: 3831 833 Fax: 3822 213

*Nhà khách Thanh Bình*
Địa chỉ: 54A Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Tp. Vĩnh Long 
Điện thoại: 3821 044   

*Nhà nghỉ Bình Lư*
Địa chỉ: 270 Phạm Hưng. Tp. Vĩnh Long 
Điện thoại: 3822 363

*Ăn Uống*

- Bánh xèo: Gần ngã ba Chiều Tím. 

- Cơm Trưa: Quán Tân Tân , nằm trên đường Trưng Vương (gần bờ sông, bên hông bệnh viện cũ). Đặc biệt món cá Trèn chiên giòn. Quán Tài Có, quán Chí Thành (phường 2) 

- Khu du lịch vườn bên Cồn, ăn cá tai tượng chiên xù tuyệt cú mèo. 

- Quán " Chiều Chiều" Đi đường 1 chiều, qua Cầu Cái Cá ~ 200m quẹo trái vô ngõ~ 50 m, quán bên trái - Lấu lòng heo, bắp bò, nước dùng là nước cơm mẻ, ngon tuyệt vời luôn-Nhất là với dân nhậu 

- Phở Sài Gòn , đường Phạm Thái Bường, qua cầu >40 m quẹo phải vô 30m bên phải. 

- Nhà hàng Thiên Tân (Đùơng Phạm Thái Bường,gần đài Truyền hình Vĩnh Long). Với các món : đậu hủ sữa, bông bí chiên, veo giả cầy, chuột quay lu, lẩu nấm...

- Lẩu gà nòi : kế bên sân vận động.

- đường Phạm Thái Bường (Phường 4) có Quán Duy Tân, Phố Biển.... và vô số các quán nhậu khác (các Bác cứ vào thoải mái, ko bị chặt chém đâu...) 

*Cơm:*

quán Nguyễn Thành ( nhà thấy Thành) bên hông trường Lê Văn Lương ăn ngon lắm, mà hơi rẽ, khoãng 15-20K 1 dĩa
cơm An Bình (cũ) đối diện phòng khám Loan Trâm ăn cũng ngon lắm.

tiệm cắt toc ĐẠI TÚ TI hem, đối diện xéo xéo là quán cơm ó, 15k dĩa, gà thì 17k, ngon.

quán cơm 12 ở F1 gần cầu Thiềng Đức. rất ngon. thịt nướng vừa phải . chỉ bán buổi sáng.

*Nhậu*

Hội quán Sài Gòn thì pro nè, đồ ăn cực ngon + Rẻ.

Quán lẩu dê Phương Nam ở P8, quán thịt chó ở ngã 3 chiều Tím, hoặc thịt thỏ trên đường Phó Cơ Điều, lẩu gà nòi ở P2 ( đường SVĐ đó - zô bên trong lun, ko phải Lê Bình gì đó nha). 

*Địa điểm vui chơi*

*Cầu Mỹ Thuận*

Vị trí: Cầu bắc qua sông Tiền, nối hai tỉnh Vĩnh Long và Tiền Giang.
Đặc điểm: Đây là cây cầu dây văng lớn nhất Việt Nam.

*Văn Thánh Miếu*

Vị trí: Khu di tích nằm ở phường 4 thị xã Vĩnh Long, cạnh sông Tiền Giang.
Đặc điểm: Văn Miếu là điểm son của đất Vĩnh Long - xứ sở địa linh nhân kiệt.

*Chùa Tiên Châu*

Vị trí: Chùa nằm trên cù lao An Bình thuộc xã An Bình, huyện Long Hồ, đối diện với thị xã Vĩnh Long, bên kia bờ sông Cổ Chiên.
Đặc điểm: Chùa Tiên Châu do Hoà thượng Đức Hội lập vào khoảng thế kỷ 19 trên một khu đất rộng, thoáng mát. Chùa còn có tên là chùa Di - Đà hay Tô Châu.

*Cù Lao An Bình và Bình Hòa Phước*

Vị trí: Cù Lao An Bình và Bình Hòa Phước nổi giữa sông Tiền, đối diện với thị xã Vĩnh Long, Cù Lao gồm bốn xã: An Bình, Bình Hoà Phước, Hoà Ninh và Ðồng Phú, thuộc huyện Long Hồ, tỉnh Vĩnh Long.
Đặc điểm: Cù lao rộng khoảng 60km2, đất đai màu mỡ và trù phú, nước ngọt quanh năm, dân cư trồng nhiều cây ăn trái như: chôm chôm, xoài, nhãn, sầu riêng, sapôchê...

----------

